# Qué viejuna está la Alizee



## Visilleras (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## daniguzmán (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (4 Ago 2022)

Ahí está para que te prepare unas _lentilles à l'auvergnate_

Aquí yo no respondo de lo que le hubiera hecho


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Ago 2022)

Coño viejuna no, que ha salido vestida con el camisón de la abuela. Como si se hubiese ido de ejercicios espirituales a un convento. Me tirado medio video esperando que se quitase algo al menos.


----------



## Visilleras (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Abrojo (4 Ago 2022)

Puffffffff


----------



## Eyman (4 Ago 2022)

Qué mal lleva su carrera esta mujer ¿No?

Repite una canción de cuando era superpizpi, pero cantada sin ninguna gana y vestida con una sábana-burka que echa para atrás.

Se podía poner en forma, salir de tía buena -aunque ya no pizpi- y cantar canciones nuevas y lo petaría otra vez. 

Mira lo bien que lo hizo Kylie Minogue, por ejemplo.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (4 Ago 2022)

lorzas + peluca + vaginesil


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Ahí está para que te prepare unas _lentilles à l'auvergnate_
> 
> Aquí yo no respondo de lo que le hubiera hecho



18 añitos tenía en este vídrio y 37 tiene en el otro, y con dos hijas y dos matrimonios.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Coño viejuna no, que ha salido vestida con el camisón de la abuela. Como si se hubiese ido de ejercicios espirituales a un convento. Me tirado medio video esperando que se quitase algo al menos.




Es el camisón que se pone una para intentar disimular que aunque de cara sigue siendo bastante guapa, el cuerpo se le está poniendo como a una foca.

Saludos.


----------



## zapatitos (4 Ago 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1145332




Pero a la que está tocando el violín. Y a la del violoncelo también.

Saludos.


----------



## Soundblaster (4 Ago 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1145332



ojo a las de los violines o similares, calidac.


----------



## kdjdw (4 Ago 2022)

Qué esperpento. Deberían morir todas a los 25 para no tener que verlas convertidas en monstruos.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (4 Ago 2022)

El muro no toma prisioneros.


----------



## Okiali (4 Ago 2022)

Se mueve menos que un ojo de cristal


----------



## Albion (4 Ago 2022)

Charizee. Era fácil, lo sé.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (4 Ago 2022)

Qué coñazo dais en este foro con esta tipa


----------



## Cicciolino (4 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>



Ya era más bien tirando a regulera hace veinte años, cuando os gustaba a los boomers pitopáusicos, hamijo Visilefas.


----------



## BHAN83 (4 Ago 2022)

El tiempo es inmisericorde con las tias buenas.


----------



## secuestrado (4 Ago 2022)

Okiali dijo:


> Se mueve menos que un ojo de cristal



Se mueve menos que los ojos de espinete.


----------



## ikifenix (4 Ago 2022)

A los que decis que no le dabais... a ver como os lo explico...


----------



## SBrixton (4 Ago 2022)

Esos cuerpazos monumentales aguantan muy poco, casi como el instante de una foto. Un poco peor empiezan pero aguantan mas tiempo las fisonomias tipo Nicole Kidman. Aun asi todo se derrumba, nuesyra nayuraleza por si ya teniamos pocos problemas, es asi de desdichada.

Por suerte se origino la sociedad burguesa, el capitalismo y la riqueza, para el que pueda, dilatar un poco mas el confort y entretenimiento sobre la insoportable levedad.


----------



## Periplo (4 Ago 2022)

Era ¿cara o culo? y eligio cara....


----------



## Falcatón (4 Ago 2022)

¡Quien te ha visto y quién te ve!

Es ley de vida y la alternativa de criar malvas es peor.


----------



## maxkuiper (4 Ago 2022)

Una pena


----------



## François (4 Ago 2022)

Flequillo de inmadura mental, ropas anchas para ocultar sobrepeso... Vaya derroición.


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Ago 2022)

Gitanaza de Córcega,

los corsos son medio gitanos o medio moros, el que haya estado allí lo sabe,

solo ha sido necesario tener hijos para que su genética actúe,

la pones en los palmilla vestida de pijama con los oros y un moño y da el pego.

"Dame una caza, arcardeee"


----------



## Coronel BañosdeATOCHA (4 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Gitanaza de Córcega,
> 
> los corsos son medio gitanos o medio moros, el que haya estado allí lo sabe,
> 
> ...



Alicee es una descendiente pura de los agricultores del neolitico asi que tiene mi haprobado AMIGO.


----------



## CEMENTITOS (4 Ago 2022)

INTEL Celeron
Derroyed Inside


----------



## Roquete (4 Ago 2022)

¿Es irónico tu comentario?. Si no lo es, es producto de que Alizee parecía tener 12 años cuando se hizo famosa.

Ahora parece una veinteañera y a tí se te hace viejuna porque tienes gustos....como decirlo...de viejo verde.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Qué coñazo dais en este foro con esta tipa



Gano el Miss Rociadas.. y aun no entiendo como.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>



Es una charo que va de chortina... con 40 . Ya no hay forma de venderlo.

Entonces no conecta con las chortis actuales ni va a vender esa "musica" para los de su edad.

Luego esta la lamentable actitud...
Este es el videoclip.. pasable.


Esto cuando te lo mandan a casa.. que trasluce un melasudatodo...darme el cheque, que tira para atras.
Si no sientes lo que estas cantando o no eres capaz de dar un show decente, ni siquiera en playback como es el caso... retirate.. deja de dar pena.


----------



## elmegaduque (4 Ago 2022)

De moi putita

a moi gordita.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Ago 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Qué mal lleva su carrera esta mujer ¿No?
> 
> Repite una canción de cuando era superpizpi, pero cantada sin ninguna gana y vestida con una sábana-burka que echa para atrás.
> 
> ...



Porque es un producto de temporada. Los franceses son expertos en "explotar" Lolitas durante un tiempo y cuando se les pasa el pizpiretismo devolverlas al banquillo o reconvertirlas en el mejor de los casos. Esta en concreto no ha tenido proceso de reconversión.



Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Qué coñazo dais en este foro con esta tipa



No lo puedes entender eres española. La gracia de la hispana va por otro lado. En España nunca podría salir una Alizee, resultaría ridícula. Solo los franceses son capaces de crear un producto tan cursi y empalagoso, tan femenino, que resulte a su vez irresistiblemente sexual.

Hay que ser varón para entenderlo. A una española esta pava lo único que le inspira son ganas de soltarle dos hostias. Tenéis demasiada testosterona. Incluso comparadas con varón francés.


----------



## blahblahblah (4 Ago 2022)

Es un travolo...


----------



## aron01 (4 Ago 2022)

A cuatro y por vía oral, se te olvida la edad.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ago 2022)

Los problema de esta muchacha son muchos:

No tiene voz.
No tiene el recipiente.
No ha compuesto nada decente en años.
Ha estado fuera del foco mediatico años, Madonna duro lo que duro, porque ha estado ahi, siempre currandoselo un monton.
Si tu te desapareces un lustro del foco seas tio o tia, cuando vuelvas o presentas algo muy destacable o ya nadie se acuerda de ti.


----------



## remerus (4 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Coño viejuna no, que ha salido vestida con el camisón de la abuela. Como si se hubiese ido de ejercicios espirituales a un convento. Me tirado medio video esperando que se quitase algo al menos.



Sale asi vestida de vieja porque tiene unos jamones que ni los de joselito, de 40 kilos cada uno.


----------



## elchicho47 (4 Ago 2022)

Viejuna dice : ya te gustaria a ti zumbarla


----------



## elchicho47 (4 Ago 2022)

37 años y es viejuna, me cagon todo lo que se menea, puto concepto que tenis sobre la vejez


----------



## Lechuga verde (4 Ago 2022)

Me la suda ella


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Ago 2022)




----------



## Intuitiva Feladora (4 Ago 2022)

Melafo por lo que fue.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Ago 2022)

Charizee


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ago 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> 37 años y es viejuna, me cagon todo lo que se menea, puto concepto que tenis sobre la vejez



Tu estas hablando desde tu punto de vista.

Y aqui estamos hablando desde el punto de vista comercial... no es lo mismo.

Ofrece un producto anacronico.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ago 2022)

Esta muy pasada de peso... no puede moverse bien y menos cantar y bailar al mismo tiempo.

Si la escuchais en directo mientras baila, es que no puede cantar... porque esta en una forma fisica deplorable.


----------



## Mis Alaska (4 Ago 2022)

¿Lo dices porque de cara aparenta que ha cumplido ya los 20?. De cara está estupenda. Supongo que de cuerpo no, a juzgar por el camisón que le han puesto para salir a cantar.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ago 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> ¿Lo dices porque de cara aparenta que ha cumplido ya los 20?. De cara está estupenda. Supongo que de cuerpo no, a juzgar por el camisón que le han puesto para salir a cantar.



Parece la version femenina de Demis Russos.


----------



## Mis Alaska (4 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Parece la version femenina de Demis Russos.



Sip. Esta en proceso. Cuando la tapan así...


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (4 Ago 2022)

Mis Alaska dijo:


> Sip. Esta en proceso. Cuando la tapan así...



o igual está preñada. Estando gorda aún se movería algo más.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ago 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> o igual está preñada. Estando gorda aún se movería algo más.



Por lo que he leido probablemente estaba recien parida...
Pero joder... si no estas para subir a un escenario... joder, no lo hagas.


----------



## EL CURIOSO IMPERTINENTE (4 Ago 2022)

Siempre ha sido una choni poligonera del montón, y encima politatuada. Si fuera española y se llamara Maricarmen no os llamaría tanto la atención. 

Hace bien en taparse, señora, así hace menos el ridículo.


----------



## cujo (4 Ago 2022)

que puta moda la de los tatuajes, como joden cualquier cuerpo.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Tiene una hija con 17 años:















Annily (@badouchatelain) • Fotos y videos de Instagram


73K seguidores, 1,276 seguidos, 100 publicaciones - Ver fotos y videos de Instagram de Annily (@badouchatelain)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Ago 2022)

Algo tapa, quizá alguna afección cutánea tipo psoriasis.


----------



## Taipánidas de Mileto (4 Ago 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Ya era más bien tirando a regulera hace veinte años, cuando os gustaba a los boomers pitopáusicos, hamijo Visilefas.



Quizá padezcas una homosexualidad de baja intensidad o incluso reprimida. Te has mirado la testosterona últimamente?


----------



## superloki (4 Ago 2022)

Cada vez se parece más a la Asia Argento... pero no de cuando estaba buena, sino a su época #MeToo...


----------



## Charo afgana (4 Ago 2022)

A ver, ya en serio...

con un pequeño CSI en su Instagram de deducen varias cosas,

todavía está buena, nada de gorda bla bla,

tiene una hija de 17 años, casi la edad con la que ella iba levantando pollas,

tiene una niña pequeña y todas sus fotos son de mamá feliz,

apenas encuentras imágenes de ella con poca ropa o maquillada, parece bastante conservadora,

mi conclusión,

es una ama de casa, se dedica a cuidar a su hija pequeña, se arrepiente de haber sido un símbolo sexual, se la suda el mundo de la música,

me parece mucho mejor esta actitud que el de las putillas con +40 enseñando las tetas por las RRSS como si fueran niñas.

Si hija...






Ella actualmente...


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (4 Ago 2022)

goooood lentejas


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Tu estas hablando desde tu punto de vista.
> 
> Y aqui estamos hablando desde el punto de vista comercial... no es lo mismo.
> 
> Ofrece un producto anacronico.



¿Por qué? La gente le pide eso y se lo pedirá toda la vida igual que a Maria José le pedirán los pajaritos hasta que se muera.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> A ver, ya en serio...
> 
> con un pequeño CSI en su Instagram de deducen varias cosas,
> 
> ...



Sip, a mí me da esa impresión. No reniega de lo que hizo pero es consciente de que aquella época ya pasó, y desde 2005 se dedica a sus hijas.


----------



## supercuernos (4 Ago 2022)

Pues esta mejor que la mayoria de las mujeres que veo de otros.


----------



## Sonico (4 Ago 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Qué mal lleva su carrera esta mujer ¿No?
> 
> Repite una canción de cuando era superpizpi, pero cantada sin ninguna gana y vestida con una sábana-burka que echa para atrás.
> 
> ...



Bisturí y silicona... No se que es peor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

La hija tiene pinta que quiere vivir de la fama de la madre:


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

supercuernos dijo:


> Pues esta mejor que la mayoria de las mujeres que veo de otros.



Pues sí, pero aquí es criticar por criticar.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Qué mal lleva su carrera esta mujer ¿No?
> 
> Repite una canción de cuando era superpizpi, pero cantada sin ninguna gana y vestida con una sábana-burka que echa para atrás.
> 
> ...



Igual no quiere seguir siendo esa mujer. Y la Kylie se ha arrepentido varias veces de no haber tenido hijos.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (4 Ago 2022)

Pues en el hilo conspiranoico de transexualidad se afirma que nació con pene.
Espero que sea error, lo espero.


----------



## uberales (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Por qué? La gente le pide eso y se lo pedirá toda la vida igual que a Maria José le pedirán los pajaritos hasta que se muera.



Pajaritos por aquí, pajaritos por allí, ayayayay. Viva el imserso en Benidorm.


----------



## eltonelero (4 Ago 2022)

Eyman dijo:


> Qué mal lleva su carrera esta mujer ¿No?
> 
> Repite una canción de cuando era superpizpi, pero cantada sin ninguna gana y vestida con una sábana-burka que echa para atrás.
> 
> ...



eso estaba pensando. No puedes cantar esa canción con ese atuendo, esa actitud y ese fisico, es grimoso y da pena.
Que cambie de repertorio, que cante canciones románticas tena-lady para charos y se vista acorde.


----------



## Mis Alaska (4 Ago 2022)

quehablerafapaypal dijo:


> o igual está preñada. Estando gorda aún se movería algo más.



Pues entonces será eso. Si está rondando la maternidad por ahí (antes o despues del video) normal que esté así.

Tranquilos todos los fan de esta buena mujer, en cuanto el niño eche a andar, si ella quiere, volverá a ser la misma (o muy parecida).


----------



## eltonelero (4 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Esto cuando te lo mandan a casa.. que trasluce un melasudatodo...darme el cheque, que tira para atras.
> Si no sientes lo que estas cantando o no eres capaz de dar un show decente, ni siquiera en playback como es el caso... retirate.. deja de dar pena.



joder, joder, joder....
parece que hayan puesto a una dependienta alabaceteña de calcedonia que hayan encontrado en el último minuto poniendola a hacer playback de una canción que no conoce.


----------



## Faldo (4 Ago 2022)

Es que la formula, Pizzireta + Canción Sensual + Frances es lo que supuso el Boom de esta chica y duro lo que duro, eso no se va a repetir en la vida y menos en estos tiempos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ago 2022)

eltonelero dijo:


> joder, joder, joder....
> parece que hayan puesto a una dependienta alabaceteña de calcedonia que hayan encontrado en el último minuto poniendola a hacer playback de una canción que no conoce.



Si no quiere cantar... lo tiene facil: solucion Marisol.
Desapareces y ya...

Y hombre las canciones de esta pava no tienen las connotaciones de los pajaritos joder.. que parecemos nuevos.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

uberales dijo:


> Pajaritos por aquí, pajaritos por allí, ayayayay. Viva el imserso en Benidorm.



Y tan feliz que está ella en Benidorm.


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 Ago 2022)

Podría hacer como J-Lo, machacarse en el gimnasio, sobre todo hacer ejercicios para desarrollar glúteos como hacen ahora muchas chortinas, y vestirse como una zorrupia.

Quizá así, los de las discográficas les asignen los temas más de moda que crean los 'creadores musicales' actuales y lo vuelva a petar.

Es guapa de cara, todavía podría tener tirón. Mira a la choni de Rosalía.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Si no quiere cantar... lo tiene facil: solucion Marisol.
> Desapareces y ya...
> 
> Y hombre las canciones de esta pava no tienen las connotaciones de los pajaritos joder.. que parecemos nuevos.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


>











María Jesús: "Gané dinero con el acordeón pero nadie se hace millonaria trabajando"


Un mueble castellano de más de tres metros de largo preside el hall de entrada en la casa de María Jesús Grado Ventura (María Jesús y su acordeón) en La Nucía (Alicante), donde res




www.elmundo.es


----------



## uberales (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Y tan feliz que está ella en Benidorm.



Ya era vieja en los 90 y salía en la tv cuando sacaban noticias del imserso en las noticias.


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Ago 2022)

Y la hija


----------



## morethanafeeling (4 Ago 2022)

Yo la veo más gorda que vieja. Eso de que vaya vestida de mesa camilla ya da pistas de que lo que hay debajo no debe ser muy agradable de ver.


----------



## InmortanJoe (4 Ago 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> Ahí está para que te prepare unas _lentilles à l'auvergnate_
> 
> Aquí yo no respondo de lo que le hubiera hecho



Este vidrio es mítico joder... con el pececito en el culo


----------



## Burbujarras (4 Ago 2022)

Roquete dijo:


> ¿Es irónico tu comentario?. Si no lo es, es producto de que Alizee parecía tener 12 años cuando se hizo famosa.
> 
> Ahora parece una veinteañera y a tí se te hace viejuna porque tienes gustos....como decirlo...de viejo verde.



Siempre te quedará el reverso... ¡Grease!


----------



## Burbujarras (4 Ago 2022)

Roberto Malone dijo:


> Podría hacer como J-Lo, machacarse en el gimnasio, sobre todo hacer ejercicios para desarrollar glúteos como hacen ahora muchas chortinas, y vestirse como una zorrupia.
> 
> Quizá así, los de las discográficas les asignen los temas más de moda que crean los 'creadores musicales' actuales y lo vuelva a petar.
> 
> Es guapa de cara, todavía podría tener tirón. Mira a la choni de Rosalía.



Si hiciese lo de J-Lo estaría violando a Ben Affleck vía contrato matrimonial. Otra opción, Brigitte Macron.


----------



## coda (4 Ago 2022)

En el video con el vestido negro sale genial, los movimientos, etc... todo transmite sensualidad. Ahora es una mas, es brutal lo efímera que es la belleza, el prime dura poco lo mismo le pasa a algunos deportistas, solo tiene unos años buenos.


----------



## Digamelon (4 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> No ha compuesto nada decente en año



No creo que haya compuesto nada en su vida.


----------



## Digamelon (4 Ago 2022)

La hija está para darle lo suyo también.


----------



## InmortanJoe (4 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> La hija está para darle lo suyo también.



No le llega a la madre ni a la punta del tacón


----------



## Digamelon (4 Ago 2022)

InmortanJoe dijo:


> No le llega a la madre ni a la punta del tacón



Pero telafo como a cajón que no cierra de todas formas.


----------



## InmortanJoe (4 Ago 2022)

Digamelon dijo:


> Pero telafo como a cajón que no cierra de todas formas.



Con furia porcina all night long


----------



## MAESE PELMA (4 Ago 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> 18 añitos tenía en este vídrio y 37 tiene en el otro, y con dos hijas y dos matrimonios.



vamos, que le cabe una enciclopedia por el chocho


----------



## PhilippBatz (4 Ago 2022)

Parece derroída por la depresión.


----------



## Lammero (4 Ago 2022)

Siempre me ha dado grima esta señora, incluso en sus años épicos.
Es como si sufriera de progeria inversa y fuera un putazo de 40 añazos en el cuerpo de una chortina. Ascazo.

Al menos el peinado ha mejorado, ya no tiene cara de bolo.
Call me a feggit.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Coño viejuna no, que ha salido vestida con el camisón de la abuela. Como si se hubiese ido de ejercicios espirituales a un convento. Me tirado medio video esperando que se quitase algo al menos.



Su look recuerda vagamente a las niñas de zp.

No obstante, es rompedora: en vez de ir de tia buena, va de destrozona.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Su look recuerda vagamente a las niñas de zp.
> 
> No obstante, es rompedora: en vez de ir de tia buena, va de destrozona.



Te gusta porque se parece a los camisones que usas últimamente. Solo le faltan los rulos y la redecilla para que podáis intercambiar el papel.


----------



## Falcatón (4 Ago 2022)

François dijo:


> Flequillo de inmadura mental,



Es que la chica era muy mona y femenina pero no tenía (tiene) una frente normal sino un frontón para pelotaris vascos. Decir amplia es poco.
Es como esa gente, hombres incluidos, que tiene orejas de soplillo anti aerodinámicas y llevan melena para ocultarlas incluso ya viejunos, lógico.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Lammero dijo:


> Siempre me ha dado grima esta señora, incluso en sus años épicos.
> Es como si sufriera de progeria inversa y fuera un putazo de 40 añazos en el cuerpo de una chortina. Ascazo.
> 
> Al menos el peinado ha mejorado, ya no tiene cara de bolo.
> Call me a feggit.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (4 Ago 2022)

Le faltaba cubrirse el pelo para llevar un atuendo 100% islam friendly.


----------



## Karlb (4 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Gano el Miss Rociadas.. y aun no entiendo como.



Está para rociarle la cara y el pecho.


----------



## Wotan2021 (4 Ago 2022)

Joder, luego me llamáis gay a mí por decir que tengo amigas. Melafo hasta reventarla, antes y ahora. Maricones.


----------



## Visilleras (4 Ago 2022)

Lord en el Centeno dijo:


> Gano el Miss Rociadas.. y aun no entiendo como.



¿Miss qué?
Cuéntanos más


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Te gusta porque se parece a los camisones que usas últimamente. Solo le faltan los rulos y la redecilla para que podáis intercambiar el papel.



No uso.
Generalmente sólo me dejo puesto el cuquito, o ni eso.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No uso.
> Generalmente sólo me dejo puesto el cuquito, o ni eso.



En todo caso el pañal o la compresa para las pérdidas de orina.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (4 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Gitanaza de Córcega,
> 
> los corsos son medio gitanos o medio moros, el que haya estado allí lo sabe,
> 
> ...



Es mitad alemana, mitad china.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En todo caso el pañal o la compresa para las pérdidas de orina.



No se me sale nada.
Más bien entra.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> No se me sale nada.
> Más bien entra.



Totalmente de acuerdo en lo segundo. Por delante y por detrás, todavía más.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo en lo segundo. Por delante y por detrás, todavía más.



Se ve que entiendes.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Se ve que entiendes.



En tu caso no hace falta ser ningún lince, tienes el orto como la bandera del Japón.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Miss qué?
> Cuéntanos más








Eligimos a MISS ROCIADAS de los 90!!!! Primera eliminatoria!!ENCUESTA!!!exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Eliminatoria terminada: Eliminatoria finalizada. Se clasifican para octavos. 1-conelly 58 votos. 2- LOVE 46 votos. 3- Opciones de jugar los octavos como mejor tercera: Dennise richards 26 votos. 4-Juega repesca: Cristina aguilera con 14 votos. Entre mañana y el martes se...




www.burbuja.info









__





Miss ROCIADAS años 2000!!!!, Segunda Eliminatoria, vota!!! Exclusivas OBIWANCHERNOBIL!!!


Tras la eliminatoria de los años 90, seguimos con la eliminatoria de los años 2000. Recordemos que se ya están clasificadas para octavos del torneo: 1-Jennifer conelly. 2-Jenifer LOVE hewitt. 3- Denisse richards como mejor tercera. Y va a la repesca Cristina aguilera. Aquí tenéis el enlace...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> En tu caso no hace falta ser ningún lince, sueles tener el orto como la bandera del Japón.



Mi hombre, que me tiene muy bien servida.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (4 Ago 2022)

sepultada en guano dijo:


> Mi hombre, que me tiene muy bien servida.



Eso en tus sueños. En la vida real un simple calabacín del "carreful" a falta de pan...


----------



## Lobotomizado (4 Ago 2022)

daniguzmán dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1145332



Totalmente


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ago 2022)

luisgarciaredondo dijo:


> Eso en tus sueños. En la vida real un simple calabacín del "carreful" a falta de pan...



No proyectes.

Algunas personas tenemos una bida.


----------



## Karamba (4 Ago 2022)

Los tattoos no presagian nada bueno.
Va camino de convertirse en esta LdCÑ del #MeToo (Asia Argento)


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (4 Ago 2022)

Quien tuvo retuvo, aunque ya se está charizeando. Me jodió más cuando se hizo un montón de horribles tatuajes, sobretodo el de la espalda. Con lo pijita y tímida que parecía y al final resultó ser una vulgar choni


----------



## biba ecuador (4 Ago 2022)

Guventud, dibino tesoro


----------



## Tigershark (4 Ago 2022)

Moi Lolita es la cúspide de la sensualidad de nuestro tiempo en una época de pelanduscas. Aquel que se la llevo al catre aquella noche debería ser esculpido en piedra. Un mito.


----------



## InmortanJoe (4 Ago 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Moi Lolita es la cúspide de la sensualidad de nuestro tiempo en una época de pelanduscas. Aquel que se la llevo al catre aquella noche debería ser esculpido en piedra. Un mito.



Un destello de la belleza que contenía el mundo antes de que se fuera a la mierda, cuando las mujeres estaban orgullosas de serlo y las cosas aún estaban en su sitio.


----------



## rory (4 Ago 2022)

J'en ai marre es "estoy harto".

No entiendo bien qué significa el "en ai" 

No tendría que ser "je suis marre"?


----------



## Tigershark (4 Ago 2022)

InmortanJoe dijo:


> Un destello de la belleza que contenía el mundo antes de que se fuera a la mierda, cuando las mujeres estaban orgullosas de serlo y las cosas aún estaban en su sitio.



Sí fue un fallo en matrix por eso aquí ni la conocíamos, en España estábamos con los triunfitos. Imagina comparar a Chenoa con esta preciosidad , no hay color;
Aquí con 17 añitos:


----------



## cortoplacista (4 Ago 2022)

Sic transit gorda mundi.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Este


Tigershark dijo:


> Moi Lolita es la cúspide de la sensualidad de nuestro tiempo en una época de pelanduscas. Aquel que se la llevo al catre aquella noche debería ser esculpido en piedra. Un mito.



vídrio es un detector de gays de forma rápida.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (4 Ago 2022)

Tigershark dijo:


> Sí fue un fallo en matrix por eso aquí ni la conocíamos, en España estábamos con los triunfitos. Imagina comparar a Chenoa con esta preciosidad , no hay color;
> Aquí con 17 añitos:



La música francesa solo tuvo algo en España en los 60-70 y poco más. Por eso tardó en llegar. Esta y la del Jordy al que estafaron sus padres.


----------



## Abrojo (4 Ago 2022)

rory dijo:


> J'en ai marre es "estoy harto".
> 
> No entiendo bien qué significa el "en ai"
> 
> No tendría que ser "je suis marre"?



en ai marre = tengo cansancio/hastío/hartura (de algo). Es expresión idiomática, no siempre se pueden traducir en el mismo sentido gramatical pero sí la idea. En inglés es I'm fed up, que sería como expresar estar "alimentado hasta el hartazgo". En catalán es una mezcla semejante, "n'estic tip" = estoy harto (de algo); "tip" vale tanto para expresar hastío como para tener el estómago lleno. Creo que harto también se puede usar como sinónimo de lleno pero no recuerdo que se use habitualmente a día de hoy

el "en" (o el n' del ejemplo catalán) es un pronombre para indicar lo que vendría a continuación de la hartura, en general para sustituir cualquier cosa que sea "de _algo_". Si no se indica explícitamente ese algo como en la expresión original entonces es que conlleva un sentido general


----------



## televicioso (4 Ago 2022)

Evidentemente, en la actualidad presenta menos movilidad que un clic de playmovil, pero se acerca a los 40, ha parido un par de veces y está casada. Seguramente, le apetezca ya otras cosas y no seguir meneando el culo en short con un parche de un pez rojo cosido en un cachete.


Se llama envejecer y nos ocurre a todos los seres humandos. Es una putada, sí, pero de momento es inevitable. Esta mujer es del 84, por tanto, tiene que estar acercándose a su climaterio.


----------



## YoSoyTuPaco (4 Ago 2022)

La canción de lolita no pega con los tatuajes de putón verbenero


----------



## Juanchufri (4 Ago 2022)

Esa falda tobillera, cara de pan, no sé, no sé.


----------



## hemorroide (4 Ago 2022)

Ni se ha molestado en hacer algo de la coreografía original, para esa mierda haber cantado otra.


----------



## Falcatón (4 Ago 2022)

YoSoyTuPaco dijo:


> La canción de lolita no pega con los tatuajes de putón verbenero



Pues por eso no los tenía entonces.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Ago 2022)

hemorroide dijo:


> Ni se ha molestado en hacer algo de la coreografía original, para esa mierda haber cantado otra.



Es que ese es el tema, hay que darle un giro al repertorio.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (4 Ago 2022)

Es como una muñeca de Famosa vestida de churrera.


----------



## CommiePig (4 Ago 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Los tattoos no presagian nada bueno.
> Va camino de convertirse en esta LdCÑ del #MeToo (Asia Argento)
> Ver archivo adjunto 1145940
> 
> ...



la acercas una escoba, y huye volando

el estilo bruja psicopata, esta demasiado extendido


----------



## vinavil (4 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>






"...harta de la lluvia y los calabacines"


----------



## BogadeAriete (4 Ago 2022)

Pizpi One hit wonder, derroida por el paso de los años. Donde no hay mata no hay patata. Kyley se lo ha montado mejor...


----------



## Morototeo (4 Ago 2022)

elchicho47 dijo:


> 37 años y es viejuna, me cagon todo lo que se menea, puto concepto que tenis sobre la vejez



jugamos con chavales.. jaja a veces tienen gracia los cabrones, pero otras veces nos hunden.. no veo ni un mlf aqui.. eso jode mucho.


----------



## Nekron (4 Ago 2022)

Alizee, Ornella muti, Audrey hepburn, monica bellucci .... son mujeres irrepetibles. Ni sus hijas saldrán igual ni habrá otra parecida a ellas. Más razón para aumentar nuestros esfuerzos en la clonación humana. Como dirían los comunistas... Ningún trabajador sin su Alizee de 17 años. Aunque personalmente prefiero una Monica bellucci.


----------



## thefuckingfury (4 Ago 2022)

¿Pero sabe hacer lentejas?


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Ago 2022)

thefuckingfury dijo:


> ¿Pero sabe hacer lentejas?



Con que te haga un buen cassoulet tolosano vas que te matas.


----------



## sociedadponzi (4 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>


----------



## hemorroides (4 Ago 2022)

Señores algunos tendríamos que rectificar. Resulta que la cantante se comprometió con la televisión polaca para hacer esa actuación, el tema es que solo diez días antes estuvo de parto, a pesar de eso cumplió con su compromiso.


----------



## Tars (4 Ago 2022)

Como un sordo a una campana
Como un tanque apuntando a un campanario


----------



## ceropatatero (4 Ago 2022)

Que letra de canción. Llena de sentido. Toca lo más profundo de ser humano.


----------



## pamplinero (4 Ago 2022)

El tiempo pasa. Para tener casi 40 tacos, esta bastante bien. No se puede ser chortina de por vida.


Pero en mis recuerdos, siempre sera asi...


----------



## RC1492 (5 Ago 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> A ver, ya en serio...
> 
> con un pequeño CSI en su Instagram de deducen varias cosas,
> 
> ...



Compraría tu argumento si no llevara esos putos tatuajes de mierda.


----------



## Chulita (5 Ago 2022)

Cicciolino dijo:


> Ya era más bien tirando a regulera hace veinte años, cuando os gustaba a los boomers pitopáusicos, hamijo Visilefas.



Te tiene en el ignorete, ¿no?
La mamarracha creadora de hits charificantes ignora mariconísimamente en silencio. Vaya a ser que alguien le lea las verdades.


Patética la rebeldía. Ni le leo.


----------



## zapatitos (5 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>





Su culmen fue el bailecito con el pececito rojo pintado en el culo.

A partir de ahí a su carrera solo le podía ocurrir como con el Peak Oil osease ya no podía hacer otra cosa que descender como efectivamente ha ocurrido.


----------



## Petruska (5 Ago 2022)

Lemmy es Dios dijo:


> Qué coñazo dais en este foro con esta tipa



Quien es esta personaja? Se mueve menos que un mono de escayola, qué sopor. Vale que en el video de joven cita se la ve graciosa y picarona, con esa picardia un tanto putanesca que tienen algunas gabachas pero que se entiende que guste a los hombres. Pero ahora parece un espectro metido en carnes y con esa peluca de mocho Vileda que se ha puesto en la cabeza. De verdad, que poco les dura la gracia física a las francesas y europeas del norte.


----------



## Colonoscopio (5 Ago 2022)

Santo Dios qué derroición!!!. ¿Se ha vacunado?


----------



## Shingen (5 Ago 2022)

Se nota el guarrazo contra el muro


----------



## Lord Vader (5 Ago 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> de joven cita se la ve graciosa y picarona, con esa picardia un tanto putanesca que tienen algunas gabachas pero que se entiende que guste a los hombres. Pero ahora parece un espectro metido en carnes y con esa peluca de mocho Vileda que se ha puesto



Aquí lo llamamos muro!


----------



## Petruska (5 Ago 2022)

pamplinero dijo:


> El tiempo pasa. Para tener casi 40 tacos, esta bastante bien. No se puede ser chortina de por vida.
> 
> 
> Pero en mis recuerdos, siempre sera asi...



Pero donde coño conocisteis a esta pava? Yo no la he visto nunca por televisión española


----------



## pamplinero (5 Ago 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Pero donde coño conocisteis a esta pava? Yo no la he visto nunca por televisión española




no has visto suficiente tele en tu juventud. Chortinismo puro.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)




----------



## Cicciolino (5 Ago 2022)

Chulita dijo:


> Te tiene en el ignorete, ¿no?
> La mamarracha creadora de hits charificantes ignora mariconísimamente en silencio. Vaya a ser que alguien le lea las verdades.
> 
> 
> Patética la rebeldía. Ni le leo.



Desde hace años, en cuanto me reí de su término fetiche, c h a r o, y de sus hilitos patrocinados, al ignorín.

Así ha de ser.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (5 Ago 2022)

Petruska dijo:


> Pero donde coño conocisteis a esta pava? Yo no la he visto nunca por televisión española



En España literalmente le hicieron el vacío, mientras la idolatraban en el resto de países europeos. Yo me enteré de su existencia estando en otro país 

Yo creo que sigue siendo guapa, obviamente ahora ya no lleva el estilo que tenía a los 17 años. Pero ya gustaría a la mayoría de charos parecerse a esta mujer.


----------



## Kaito Edogawa (5 Ago 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


>




Se llaman "años" y nos caen a todos. 

La verdad es que me gustaría volver a la época en que se hizo famosa, 2002 o la calma antes de la tormenta, eh?

Por ciert, me gosta muxo esta canción.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (5 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> En España literalmente le hicieron el vacío, mientras la idolatraban en el resto de países europeos. Yo me enteré de su existencia estando en otro país
> 
> Yo creo que sigue siendo guapa, obviamente ahora ya no lleva el estilo que tenía a los 17 años. Pero ya gustaría a la mayoría de charos parecerse a esta mujer.



En España empezaba a llenarse la radio y la tele de música sudaca y gansta. Aún así ya antes en los 40 y otras radios se hacía mucho el vacío a mucha de la música que sonaba en USA o Europa. Alizee sonó un poco con Moi Lolita mientras que J'en Ai Marre ni sonó. 
A muchos de los que aquí se quejan ya les gustaría a los 40 tener a una Alizee de 37 a su lado.


----------

